# need help about tire replacement plz



## TareQ (Dec 17, 2011)

hi 

i v an audi Q7 4.2 quattro 2007

please i need help about replacing spare tire and how does the air b. which come wz the car works..

iv searched in yotube but i didnt find....

thanks


----------

